# Post pics of your brake setups



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Could everyone whose got something sweet post up. *M this 1!* has a sick Alcon kit.....what does everyone else got?


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*

ECS Tuning Stage 2 v2:


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (redbora1979)*









11" inch


----------



## cshiflett (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (redbora1979)*

Red, are those the 12" rotors? Why aren't you running the same kit on the rears as well (newbie to brake systems)?
Also, on your link page, I see you killed the DRLs. I assume my 2001 Cabrio is similar and I'd love to shut them off. How'd you do that?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (WolfGTI)*

sweet brakes and even sweeter wheels. Those are the wheel i want to eventually get, as not to mess up this thread you can IM me personally if you want. Just want to know how long you've had them, and how the quality is on them, i heard a few issues w/ paint peeling, and lug bolts comming loose. thanks. Cant wait for the day i can strap those bad boys on my ride.


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (cshiflett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cshiflett* »_Red, are those the 12" rotors? Why aren't you running the same kit on the rears as well (newbie to brake systems)?
Also, on your link page, I see you killed the DRLs. I assume my 2001 Cabrio is similar and I'd love to shut them off. How'd you do that?

No the fronts are 13' and yes I do have a similar kit in the back ECS's Stage 1R which is a 12' rotor with the stock caliper.
As for the DRL's you just have to either put tape over the TFL pin or bend the pin over on the back of the switch


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (redbora1979)*

This is a set of 12" discs with brembo 4 piston calipers it’s the original kit that came on seat Ibiza cupra R
It's going on my scirocco 1.8T project if you are wondering how I am fitting them on the scirocco wheel bearing housing you can check out my thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1428969


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*










heres mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Cheating? No way, man - you asked for us to post our brake setups. Didn't see anything about OEM vs mods


----------



## s8n (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (SpinEcho)*

Few pictures with old and new wheels








no wheels









new wheels old tyres, just washed








new tyres, new wheels


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Hi-
I put together this kit for my car and am building the same with prettier hats for a friends GTI. Total cost for my front AND rears were < 1K!!
Arrowfab in Dallas did an outstanding job of fabricating the hats and caliper carriers for me... Thanks Henry!


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (rabstg)*

I was happy with my 11.3 OEM set up, but now I am more depressed then ever.


----------



## Rextc (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (s8n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s8n* »_Few pictures with old and new wheels








no wheels









new wheels old tyres, just washed








new tyres, new wheels











Sweet those are just like my wheels the RS4s, but mine are Hyper black (then again yours look similar to mine, could be identical), did u need spacers to fit the wheels with the Porsche calipers?
And are they the 330mm 993 brakes?
Guys when you post pics could you give disc size and what calipers are from ie. boxter, 993, boxter s.
Here is a pic of my RS4s with standard TT brakes painted red, I want to upgrade to either Porsche brakes or AP racing.








Rextc.


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (Rextc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rextc* »_Here is a pic of my RS4s...








Rextc.

Good choice of wheels!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rextc* »_
Guys when you post pics could you give disc size and what calipers are from ie. boxter, 993, boxter s.. Rextc.

OK, these may seem obvious but...
OEM RS6 brakes - 8 piston Brembo calipers and 365 mm floating discs









Stoptech 330 mm floating discs and 4 piston calipers on my Corrado 










_Modified by SpinEcho at 10:31 PM 6-8-2004_


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Mine is a 4 piston version 330 mm. I know there's also a 6 piston 355 mm application.


----------



## EndisForever (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (reflexgti)*

Here's a pic of my tiny little Bremebo/Mintex from ECS


----------



## s8n (Nov 20, 2002)

Mine are 322x32, there are no 330mm 993TT brakes I believe.
Mine are silver RS4, not hyper black eitheer


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (EndisForever)*









12.3"/312mm Audi TT brake Upgrade:
12.3" Brembo rotors
TT calipers and carriers
Mintex reds at all four corners
PS:I'm going to get caps for the lugs tonight


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (TeutonicVR6)*

02 Boxster calipers, (4 piston) with 911/930 rotors on Vanagon hubs


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Post pics of your brake setups (golfhm472)*


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------

